# universal air coilover bags?



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

so these are basically aerosports with perched designed for a coilover so I was wondering if there is a reason people have not used these? Throw these on with the helper spring and your stock coilover cap for a nice clean install 
Hell you could even get short springs to offer up a little dampning when aired out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats a good idea.


----------



## krewlight (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: universal air coilover bags? (toplessvw)*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Or you could run without the helper spring and go low.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

you can still go low, what I am saying is you could use a 4" spring that is the proper rate for your car, and fill the bag to less of a pressure to get you to a drivable height.
Look at it this way the higher the pressure you have to run the higher the spring rate of the bag, this would get you a driveable low and more travel upwards if needed


----------



## kcw (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*

Is this the setup your talking about? https://www.universalairsuspen...3bbfd
I was looking into this its kinda like the Porsche Air-Lift stuff but has anyone any reviews on them I've never heard of anyone using them.
Ken


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kcw)*

There'd hardly be enough room as the aerosports are like 9" tall. I know my coilovers only have about an inch of threads left for the perch which probably wouldn't even be enough to fit the brackets they provide let alone a whole coilover spring.
Besides, when airred out most of our struts are bottomed out to get as low as we are. Even with springs under our collapsed bags we wouldn't have any travel to use the springs while airred out.
In general these were designed for offroad vehicles with the super long coilovers (as seen in the picture).


----------



## kcw (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Ah well cheers for the info mate, they pretty much unusable on a mk3 then aye?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kcw)*

The bags themselves (aerosports) could be used on a MK3, I just don't think you'll have the room to fit the brackets and a coilover spring at the same time.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

no one has used em because we want to go as low as possible. and there isnt any info about them, how much lift/drop ect..


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_The bags themselves (aerosports) could be used on a MK3, I just don't think you'll have the room to fit the brackets and a coilover spring at the same time.

i don't believe the original poster is talking about aerosports. He is talking about the smaller springs which replace the helper spring. These only give about 2" of lift and are meant for clearing obstacles in the road/ speed bumps/ etc. The car should be driven with these bags deflated, although I believe the car can be driven with them inflated.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_
i don't believe the original poster is talking about aerosports. He is talking about the smaller springs which replace the helper spring. These only give about 2" of lift and are meant for clearing obstacles in the road/ speed bumps/ etc. The car should be driven with these bags deflated, although I believe the car can be driven with them inflated.

Call/email universal air. You'll find that the one's linked to above are just aerosports with special coilover brackets. That's atleast what they told me when I contacted them...
Now if you're talking about something like the tanabe air cobra, then yah the bags are much smaller. 
The ones from universal air: https://www.universalairsuspen...3bbfd
Tanabe air cobras. Smaller bags, less travel, better for our applications if anyone is interested.











_Modified by Retromini at 1:24 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

got ya. I was under the impression they were like the Tanabe/ KW set-ups. I didn't even notice the 6" articulation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kcw (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (J.Owen)*

Yeh sorry my mistake I thought the ones i posted where similar to the AirCobra stuff, are the smaller bags available separately or only with a setup like the air cobra?
Ken


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kcw)*

I called universal air and they said that they were specifically for the long body coilovers and said just to use the aerosports but Iremebered seeing somethin intresting awhile back on ebay and did some searching and found this
http://www.youtube.com/user/jjdrouillard
this type of system could replace the helper spring on coilovers and get you into driveways and over obsticals


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

I think bagyard is coming out with something like the tanabe thing above. Hope andrew gets in here.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kcw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcw* »_
Yeh sorry my mistake I thought the ones i posted where similar to the AirCobra stuff, are the smaller bags available separately or only with a setup like the air cobra?
Ken 

You can easily get the smaller bags, the trouble would be figuring out the mounting/sealing method. If BY comes out with a product, that would solve that problem pretty easily http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

the sealing of the bag would be pretty basic , i would just use o-rings , if it is good enough to seal a full size bage whe not a mini bag, the only issue for a universal kit is that shock shaft diameter is not the same through out brands


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*

something like this with the top and bottom plates drilled and o-ringed
http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/baga-am-1.htm


----------



## kcw (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*

Exactly what i was about to post up mate. offers quite a bit of lift, 4 inches between collapsed and expanded. Where abouts would you mount that on the strut though? In place of the Helper springs? Is that the type of bag you could run collapsed 90% of the time and raise it to clear stuff or would that damage it?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (kcw)*

I would run it exactly like the set up in the picture above in place of the helper spring, I would think if you ran with out pressure it would not effect much, I am going to email them tommorow and get some more pics and see if they will make them the only issue is that they would have to be made based on shock shaft size


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*









cargraphic air lift.. my buddy has one at his shop ...


----------



## kcw (Jan 1, 2010)

Thats basically what I'd be looking for but for a mk3.


----------



## kcw (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*

Did you get a reply from universal about the bags mate?


----------

